# new to this site



## SmokeAlot (May 9, 2006)

hey all im new to the site, i gotta say its the best one out here,it kicks ass,anyways im a first time grower and i have just germed 4 bagseeds for a week now being impatiant i dug it up to find that 2 seeds had germed, i took them too seeds and planted them into there own soda bottle ,, the bottom of it about 6inch high 2leter,(pop),on one of them the first two leaves were showin so planted it above the dirt with the root under it, is this correct?????? the other one the shell was completly off but it was still dark so i planted it but just barely coverd the top of it with dirt,, is this correct way of doin this?????my plans to grow these 2 plants  is a new grow box i have constructed untill they out grow out,,its, 17'H 17'D 36'D its layin long ways now and i have the top that opens i have attached a flro light to that inside thats very bright for this box, after days of thinkin how i was gonna get a fan for this box, it finaly hit me, i was throwin out a mircowave and  had forgoten about it, i ran outside and quickly brought it in a striped the fan outta it, it looks like a regular big cpu fan a comp one,  i attached that to the back of my box and im good to go,im tryin to keep this as low buget as possable,as for the soil im using regular dirt for now untill i transplant in like a week when there stronger and need it,, is this ok???the one plant that the two leaves are out is dropin over touchin the dirt, meaning she anit staning up for the second day but it looks like she grew alil,, thknk shell come up and this is normal?? they are under 24 hour lighting pleave give me any feed back i need some its much apreated, what type of soil should i get? poting soil. nutes,, ect,,, thank you all and keep up this great site i hope i have be of some help in the feature also


----------



## SmokeAlot (May 9, 2006)

well shes standing stright up nice and tall, i noticed it when i woke up this morning,( the one i was tellin you about that was touchin the dirt). i have to say this fan is workin great wish i had some pics but ill be postin them soon as i get my cam back,


----------

